# Hopeful.



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Did not plant much this year but what was growing took a beating Friday evening. We had hail the size of golfballs. Tomatoes, peppers, eggplant, onions, beans, the corn that wasn't doing very well anyway. Hoping that some of it makes it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm hearing this a lot this year. Sorry, for your loss & hope it comes back. I said this to others I'd replant.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

We were blessed (or lucky)-got 3" of rain on already saturated ground, but very few "ice cubes" and they were less than marble size, more like 00 buckshot. Only damage I could find was an occasional bruise on a tomato, lettuce or spinach leaf. More damage from wind than anything else. She did blow for a while!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We had terrible high winds about 7:30,so I hate to even go down to the garden.I can see a couple trees down and my martin house pole is at a 90 degree angle.No hail here,but my BIL got golfball size hail at their house on Willow City Loop near F'burg.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The Woodlands just north of spring is getting hail at the moment.....reporter on abc was in it live, getting pelted.....lol


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

We've had 8 inches between Thursday and Friday....and it's raining as I type. But it's drained off well. The rain was almost over the tops of my rows.....hopefully this will let up soon as I don't look foward to replanting 50 tomato plants...


----------



## captinharry (Dec 31, 2004)

Pivo and kolache said:


> We've had 8 inches between Thursday and Friday....and it's raining as I type. But it's drained off well. The rain was almost over the tops of my rows.....hopefully this will let up soon as I don't look foward to replanting 50 tomato plants...


I planted 48 tomatoes & have lost close to half from drowning, [& will lose the rest if it doesn't dry up soon] ground saturated, yesterday dug several holes 6-8" deep in the garden within a hour they filled with water.
Question isn't it to late to start over on tomatoes due to the heat, won't get mature enough to set blooms before its hot ??
Where can I get tomato starts at a reasonable price, only found left over 4" @ $4.00 each, way to much to buy many.
Never thought I would complain about rain, never been enough the last decade.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Everybody here in DFW area that sells plants have them for 1.69-1.89 except for Home Depot,Lowes,or Wal Mart.Any place that sell Bonney brand are in the 4.00 range selling the biodegradable pot they come in.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Guess, I'd still replant but as we know. You never know about the weather.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I had ordered a couple of new types from Burpee just to try them out...but cancelled the order because they delayed delivery because of cold weather up north. I won't start any here after April 15....just not worth it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I think with this mild weather we are having you might get away with planting still. One of my best gardens ever was planted april 19th.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Lost about 1/2 and I'm thinking: We will be in and out the first part of the summer and won't be able to spend much time in the garden, so I'm not gonna replant. Have neighbors and family keeping an eye on the place while gone but don't expect them to tend to the garden even though they can pick anything ripe. They will (supposed to )be taking care of the animals also. I knew this before planting and almost didn't even plant but couldn't help myself!!!!


----------

